# Need some collective Predator Wisdom



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Picked up a 212 Predator for a Toro 824 snowblower, and the predator bolt holes fit nicely exactly where the Tecumseh sat. However, the shaft length for the Tecumseh was 2 3/4 in length, and the Predator is 2 3/8 in length. 

Anyone else run into this issue? If so, how did you fix it? 

I have to get new pulleys due to the diameter of the shaft (1 inch for the Tecumseh vs. 3/4 inch for the predator), so perhaps that is a fix?


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

If you buy a double v groove pulley vs 2 single groove pulleys you shouldnt have an issure as most of the pulley will be on the crank and the set screw will be toward the engine.

However you might need 2 different sizes and maybe difficult to find.

What are the diameters for the drive pulley and the diameter for the auger pulley?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Can you drill new holes and move the engine forward?

Your other option would be a sleeve bushing and reuse the old pulley.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_kw=3/4+shaft+adapter


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks td5771;

The drive belt is 3/8 inch wide and auger belt is 1/2 inch wide. The pulleys are approximately the same width as the belts. Interestedly, the bolt to hold the pulleys on is a different size than the Tecumseh (probably related to shaft size.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Might have to....but would prefer not to....have to drill through the metal under-plate also. It must be there to strengthen the area the engine sets upon...



Shryp said:


> Can you drill new holes and move the engine forward?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I edited my post above while you were replying. You can use an adapter bushing as well.


----------



## Eyeboltman (Dec 16, 2013)

Shryp , great idea on the shaft adapter. Pulley can cost some money and finding a 2 belt pulley !!! Good luck . eyeboltman


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Thank you Shryp -- that's an excellent idea. $20 bucks and I can use the same pulleys. 

Great idea and solution. 



Shryp said:


> I edited my post above while you were replying. You can use an adapter bushing as well.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

What is the diameter of the pulley for each belt? I have one here that is a 3/4 bore.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for the offer td -- I've order a bushing to accommodate the 3/4 inch shaft and the 1 inch pulleys, so I will be able to use the original pulleys from the Tecumseh. 



td5771 said:


> What is the diameter of the pulley for each belt? I have one here that is a 3/4 bore.


----------



## Fixit602 (Feb 10, 2014)

gsnod said:


> Thanks for the offer td -- I've order a bushing to accommodate the 3/4 inch shaft and the 1 inch pulleys, so I will be able to use the original pulleys from the Tecumseh.


GSNOD...did that fix work? I am about to swap my 143 625012 for that Predator motor. Curious what your experience was


----------

